#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] 嘯天犬(哮天犬)

## 影狼

祝賀開版 特別搜尋一點資料來分享 雖然有點少啦...

嘯天犬，又稱哮天犬，中國神話傳說中二郎神身邊的神獸，在西遊記、封神榜及其他有關二郎神的傳說，如寶蓮燈等中均有出現。 

嘯天犬最早出現於干寶《搜神記》中，中國民間傳說劉沉香華山救母中嘯天犬就是阻撓沉香怒劈華山。而元雜劇中，如“憑著真君金彈、細犬、三尖兩刃刀”。另據張政烺考證，嘯天犬的原型當是毗沙門天王二子獨健身邊的神鼠。  

民間俗稱爲天狗，古人認爲日食，月食是天狗在作怪，古時民間有日食，月食時拿器具敲打來趕走天狗的風俗。

----------


## 阿翔

哮天犬其實就是藏獒犬。




但是要找「哮天犬」的圖片真不容易啊…*（無力）*
還有一張根本像是狼嘛…

----------


## 獠也

原來...哮天犬=天狗...
又是藏獒犬...
我都不知道阿...!!!
謝謝影狼和翔分享的資料~

----------


## wingwolf

同意阿翔
嘯天犬的圖片真的好難找……

來支援圖片了


點擊以顯示隱藏內容







點擊以顯示隱藏內容







話說到底是當初古人創造嘯天犬的時候，就用了藏獒的原型
還是因爲“嘯天犬”這個名字很霸氣，所以獒主們才使用這個名字啊？

畢竟最早的哮天犬是細細長長的靈缇一樣的犬
而不是像藏獒那樣又粗又壯的

----------

